# Original Animal Crossing Town Tune



## AnimalX-er (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone know the town tune from the Gamecube version of Animal Crossing?
I love that one, but I changed it on my AC:GC.
:[


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well if you ask K.K. Slider for one you have to ask for Forest Life.


----------

